# Hysterectomy



## lyonskitten (May 15, 2003)

Hi All! I have been having problems with my cycle for 3 months now. First I skipped a period, which I never due and then I have been bleeding ever since with a break about a week long every so often. After testing my doctor told me that I had benign tumors growing in my uterus. I had a huge one removed a couple of yrs. back. I am severely anemic and my blood count is low so he has opted to remove my uterus. He will try to leave my ovaries in unless they are bad off. I am having the surgery April 25th and am a little nervous. I hoping someone can tell me what to expect after the surgery. Like is it painful? Will sex be the same afterwards? I'm hoping someone has been through the same thing and can give me a their perspective on things. Thanks in advance.


----------



## 15528 (Apr 4, 2005)

I am 38 years old and the mother of 2 wonderful children (well most of the time). I had endometriosis and had to have a hysterectomy at the age of 29 when my kids were 2 & 4. They took out my uterus but left both ovaries - so no hormone replacement which is great. Its been a God send. I no longer have to miss work for at least a week at a time due to the pain that I was in. Life after hysterectomy is WONDERFUL!! I had my surgery done via a laperoscopy(?). It was a bit painful for the first few days but not too bad - I was off of work for 6 weeks though (I was doing a very physical job at the time). Slowly, things returned to normal. Sex is better, no worries about birth control, no pain. My sister often tells people that God likes me better cause he gave me a disease that actually helped me to feel better!!Good luck with your surgery.You will be so glad that you did it.Di


----------



## lyonskitten (May 15, 2003)

Lady Di, thanks so much for responding to my post. It is always nice to hear from someone who has been through it. So once again thanks for helping to put my mind at ease.


----------



## 20708 (Mar 28, 2005)

Lyonskitten,I, too, had a hysterectomy and they took everything through my abdomen (not fun to recover from, but a relief after bleeding for a whole year prior). I wanted to let you know there is the most wonderful web-site dealing with all aspects of hysterectomy, before, after, during, hormone info, etc. It's called HysterSisters.com, you might want to check it out. This place preserved my sanity when I was going through all that! HOpe this helps.


----------



## lyonskitten (May 15, 2003)

Thanks Anita. I'm headed there now!


----------



## 20708 (Mar 28, 2005)

Lyonskitten,Well, what did you think?


----------



## lyonskitten (May 15, 2003)

Hi Anita. What I've read so far is very informative. I now have it book marked so I can continue to read it right up til my surgery and through my recovery. Thanks so much for refering me to this site. You are a Godsend!


----------



## Bowiegirl (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi, I've never had a hysterectomy, but I do have a couple of friends that have had them. We were discussing my IBS and possibly endometriosis over the the weekend. They both were raving about how great it is. Both of them had their ovaries removed and do not take HRT. They said they have some hot flashes, but other than that they feel WONDERFUL!! I haven't heard of one person that hates it. I bet you'll be glad after it is all said and done. Good luck!!


----------



## lyonskitten (May 15, 2003)

Thanks Texasgirl. I know I'll be happy to finally stop having to take iron pills nd to stop being tired. I'm feeling much better now about having the surgery. So thanks all!


----------



## lyonskitten (May 15, 2003)

Hi All! Just wanted to let everyone know that i cam through the surgery ok and with my ovaries intact!!!. Unfortunately they were unable to do the surgery vaginally because my uterus had attached itself to my bowel and he had to open me up to seperate them. So although it increases my recovery time, I am just happy to have survived through the worst of it. It has been 6 days since my surgery and finally with the help of pain meds I am resting almost comfortably. So once again, thanks for all your well wishes!


----------



## 20708 (Mar 28, 2005)

Lyonskitten,Best wishes on your recovery! Are you up and walking around your house much yet? I hope you're taking it easy, and getting lots of rest.Anita


----------



## lyonskitten (May 15, 2003)

Hi Anita, Thanks. Yes, I am up and walking around the house as much as I comfortably can. I just wish the pain would hurry up and go away. lol. I hate pain. I tried to take a walk around the block today because it was so nice out. I only got to the corner before I realized it wasn't the smartest idea. So I will try to slow it down and not overdo it. Thanks!


----------



## Bowiegirl (Oct 12, 2004)

That's Great News Lyonskitten!! I hope everything goes smoothly for you. I have a question though. How did your uterus attach to your bowels? The reason I am asking is because I think I have endometriosis opposed to IBS. I have scar tissue on my bowels which apparently has attached to my uterus and is pulling it to my right side. Is this what caused your attachment?


----------



## lyonskitten (May 15, 2003)

Hey Texas,That is exactly what happened. I had scar tissue on my uterus which attached itself to my bowel. I asked if that made my ibs worse, and he said not at all. Anyway just glad to be over the whole thing. Take care.


----------



## Bowiegirl (Oct 12, 2004)

What was the scar tissue from? Was it from endo, surgery, etc?


----------



## lyonskitten (May 15, 2003)

I had my first child by a c/section and I had 3 miscarriages. I also had a grapefruit sized tumor removed from my uterur about 5 yrs. ago, so I guess it was a culmination of it all.


----------



## TorpedoButt (Apr 4, 1999)

Hi there!I just wanted to give you my 2 cents and wish you well with your recovery!I had a complete hyster in 12/03. It all started in 7/03 when I found that I had a mass the size of a grapefruit encapsulating my right ovary and part of my uterus. They were supposed to do a full hyster at that time, but for some reason the idiot didn't do it, only took the right ovary and by 11/03 I had another mass in the left side.....So, in 12/03 they took the rest, including the cervix. They took everything out through the abdomen through a prior scar, so the healing on the outside wasn't real bad. I'll tell you what, the pain I had afterwards was nothing compared to the darned constipation and gas pain!! For about a week I thought I was gonna die, but after that, I felt better than I had in about 10 years. (I was 33 when they did it, and I had never had any kids)As long as I use my HRT patches I'm totally fine, but if I run out or forget to change them, I'm basically on fire. Sex (what I get







) is INCREDIBLE. It was weird at first, not having a cervix anymore, but after a while, it was great, (more room). This was the best thing I think I have ever done for myself. (I had to, but still, I had wanted a hyster for a while anyway) Funny how things happen.........One other funny thing to note, it's been a year and 5 months and I still "look at the tp".....







Take Care,Torpy


----------



## 19226 (May 11, 2005)

Hi....I'm new to this site, but if you are having a hysterectomy, I suggest you visit the Hystersisters.com site. Very valuable for pre-op and post-op info. It saved my life before and after my surgery. Try it out, it has loads of information of what to take with you and what to expect and all that. Good Luck


----------



## 20676 (Aug 15, 2005)

Lyonskitten,I have recently found out that my uterus is attached to my bowels the doc believes it is due to a c-section. Is there any specific reason why yours was attached? Was this the reason for your problems?


----------



## lyonskitten (May 15, 2003)

alj, yes I also had a c/section and the doctor said that the built up scar tissue, attached to the bowels.


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

I find out the 22nd when I will be scheduled for hysterectomy.I am so tired of all the trouble the thing has given me in the past 3 years, the infusions, the pain, not to mention the mess and quality of life issues.I am looking forward to having things fixed. My fibroids are also too large for vaginal removal...which is a bummer. I have opted to also have my ovaries removed at the same time. I've thought long and hard about it, and know of many women who left them, only to end up having them removed further down the road.After talking to my surgeon, and doctor, considering all the options, and my penchant for keeping up on all my tests [mammography and self test] I think this is the best option for me. I will also be having bladder suspension done at the same time.If I may ask...if you worked - outside the home, how long were you off work for the abdominal removal? How long til you felt 'back to normal?'I'd like to suggest for those of you who have not been to the site, that you visit hystersisters.com Lots of information and quick answers.~Karen


----------



## lyonskitten (May 15, 2003)

Kselibrary, Fisrt of all, let me just say good luck to you. I am sure you will be relieved when it is all over. In answer to your question, I did not work outside the home however I do know that if I did my doctor wouldn't have let me return until 6 weeks. My recovery time lasted about that long. It is different with each person though. I was bleeding non stop for about 4 months straight and wound up needing a transfusion after surgery. I was so week, that they didn't even let me up the first two days in the hospital. I was there for 4 days. I was in a great deal of pain for the first 2 weeks. Then I began to feel a little better each day. Now it's been almost 4 months since the surgery and I can't tell you how glad I am, that I had it done. It still feel slight pain from time to time but the doctor says that can go on for up to a year. It is such a relief to not have to worry about those heavy periods anymore. So once again good luck to you I know you will feel much better afterwards. Take care and let me know if I can answer anything else for you.


----------



## 16783 (Sep 27, 2005)

Ad removed. Please use the "Products, Websites and Services" section for any ads. Posting them in other sections as a new thread or as a reply to an existing thread is a violation of the Terms of Service policy of this board.


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

my mom had one too, erm two years ago they do it internally so you dont get a cut mark on the bikini line also aids faster healing







my mom was up and pottering about in a day or two and without erm a "sore feeling" she said in about 8days... she was rtrying to get back to work after 2months lol and carryin heavy bags and stuff she shouldnt off really... healed fast and well =)


----------

